# 5-30-07 Alum Tourny Results



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Great evening to be out on the lake . The water still seems to be pretty stained for the most part . We ended up with a total of 12 boats fishing the event . There were a total of 24 fish brought to the scales . The winning team of W. Southan and M. Reeves put it to everyone ! They had an awesome 5 fish limit . Here are the results . 

1st pl. - W. Southan & M. Reeves with 5 fish weighing 11.36#
2nd pl. - F. DeFrancico & E. Johnson with 4 fish weighing 5.18#
3rd. pl. - P. Carver & G. Jackson with 4 fish weighing 5.16#
4th pl. - S. Newlon & K. Collins with 3 fish weighing 3.38
5th pl. - B. Johnston & T. Cossin with 2 fish weighing 3.14#

Great job to everyone . We will be at OSR next week . Fell free to come on out and join in the fun . These events have a 100% packback of all entry fee's paid in . See everyone there .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are the pics of our fish (minus 1 LM we left in the bag). Awesome action last night!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Reeves with another win!
What was Big bass??


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It was around 3.5lbs


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Here are the pics of our fish (minus 1 LM we left in the bag). Awesome action last night!!


Its just because you know how to fish.... Great fish.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

nice LM , any smallmouth brought in


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah smallies were hittin too! we had 2 and there were probably 6 or 7 more weighed in. no real size though. Good job to Will and Mike again on the awesome sack. See everyone at Oshay next week.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys, would of loved to been there but you know how it goes sometimes.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Edd,

We culled out a few smallies.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow Mike and Will nice bag! Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW what fish for Alum. Nice work fellas. Turkeybasst and I went to Hoover last night. Great work.


----------

